
Apple ProRes RAW [pdf] - ingve
https://www.apple.com/final-cut-pro/docs/Apple_ProRes_RAW_White_Paper.pdf
======
yannovitch
Funny I'm the first to comment, as this can be a game-changing announcement :
"One RAW format to rule them all" from one of the biggest company in the world
can push lots of companies to switch from their proprietary or even open
(CinemaDNG for ex) filetype to this big one. Maybe that will be the necessary
push to go from Log on average camera to RAW on average camera ?

